# There is always room for two



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

just ask my hubby...
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a hard life being Jake and Willow


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha, that looks like my life lol... It's an old photo but its certainly a Cockapoo trait ....










I'm under there somewhere x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ha, that looks like my life lol... It's an old photo but its certainly a Cockapoo trait ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

such snuggle bunnies, not even room for one with my big hairy lump of a dog!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too cute!! They seem pretty content and cuddly


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely cuddlie poos....
Inzi says collies like a cuddle too.
Sometimes I just feel like a glorified dog cushion


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww.....definitely going on my list of reasons to have more than one Cockapoo!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Awe so sweet. While they have him pinned down means you can take control of the remote, good team work


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO cute!!! a blanket of poos!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh bless 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How lovely all these twin poos are......going green!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hehehe maybe I could squeeze another one in somewhere after all! Jasper has the same fox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poo snuggles are the best! Lovely picture Donna. Now I wonder if I could fit three on my legs?? lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Hehehe maybe I could squeeze another one in somewhere after all! Jasper has the same fox
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jasper is much smaller than Jake. You have lots of room left and they just find a way to melt into each other! 
Jake loves Mr. fox. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Poo snuggles are the best! Lovely picture Donna. Now I wonder if I could fit three on my legs?? lol


Oh I bet you can! I on the other hand have given away all my puppy stuff to a friend who is getting a king Charles

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kik has the fox toy too. Foxy was her first toy and she still takes it to bed with her every night.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear I think my fox had either been washed too much or needs to go in the washer x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

ok there is a little less room but still room...


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like the best nap ever, so lovely :smile:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Missed this one Donna, super shot with you and your babies xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Two freshly bathed 'poos! What a snuggly lapful


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent choice of website there, Donna! Our beloved 'Nerd site'! xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von said:


> Two freshly bathed 'poos! What a snuggly lapful


Actually it was a result of the pouring rain 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the picture - I remember the one of you and just Jake which was nearly perfect - but Willow is the icing on the cake.
Just one thing - not sure Jakey boy is on your lap - he just needed to be closest to your heart.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is the other pic my hubby took and I re-masted (thanks to Von)


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Ooooh that's brilliant Donna, love snoozy Willow, and kissable Jake


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Love the picture - I remember the one of you and just Jake which was nearly perfect - but Willow is the icing on the cake.
> Just one thing - not sure Jakey boy is on your lap - he just needed to be closest to your heart.


I think Jake was just saying 'look if I snuggle up here mum there is room for another playmate on your legs!' (but of course he also wanted to be closest to the source of kisses).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I think Jake was just saying 'look if I snuggle up here mum there is room for another playmate on your legs!' (but of course he also wanted to be closest to the source of kisses).


Two is my limit for sure. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Give it a year Donna and we'll review that last post


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Give it a year Donna and we'll review that last post


haha For us two is perfect. Two parents two kids  I find it just that much harder when we take Penny along. As much as I would love an English cockapoo I don't think it can happen. ($$$ is a factor also) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

